# Dentists in Cyprus



## cushion (Jul 27, 2012)

Where do expats go for dental care? Specifically in the Larnaca area is there anybody good there? What nationality? TIA


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

This has been one of my main worries about moving next year! By my own admission, I am a little obsessed with my dental hygiene and have been known to go back to the dentist to check that my check up was done properly!! :/ I'll watch this thread with interest!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know about the Larnaca side but there are some excellent dentists in the Paphos area. My dentist was trained in Sheffield and Athens, (he's Cypriot). A young very forward looking guy with all the latest equipment. Does a greatjob of looking after my teeth at prices which are lower than private dentists in the UK.


----------



## cushion (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Veronica x


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I don't know about the Larnaca side but there are some excellent dentists in the Paphos area. My dentist was trained in Sheffield and Athens, (he's Cypriot). A young very forward looking guy with all the latest equipment. Does a greatjob of looking after my teeth at prices which are lower than private dentists in the UK.


I went to this young man last year, me being a Tyke and have lived not far from Sheffield, he was keen to show me his Yorkshire Translation Book which he used while doing his practical dentistry in one of our 'rough and ready' areas out of Sheffield  !!!! 

Plus I got a free gift of a dental travel kit! He must have learnt we Tykes like a bargain.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I went to this young man last year, me being a Tyke and have lived not far from Sheffield, he was keen to show me his Yorkshire Translation Book which he used while doing his practical dentistry in one of our 'rough and ready' areas out of Sheffield  !!!!
> 
> Plus I got a free gift of a dental travel kit! He must have learnt we Tykes like a bargain.


Yes that sounds like Phillipos, he has a good sense of humour for a Cypriot
He gave me and Dennis a free travel kit each too when he knew we were going to the Uk to visit family


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Any chance of sending my his address? We moved here to mandria a couple of months ago and are looking for a good dentist. (My wife is a dental nurse as well so would like to keep in the career if poss)

Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Leyland2012 said:


> Any chance of sending my his address? We moved here to mandria a couple of months ago and are looking for a good dentist. (My wife is a dental nurse as well so would like to keep in the career if poss)
> 
> Cheers


His name is Phillippos Lambrianou and his practice address is 51 Alexandrou Papagou tel 26931343


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We have happily been patients of Dr. Lenya since she was recommended to us. Check-ups are free and the little treatment we've had is on a par with NHS prices. Very happy to recommend her.

Pete


----------

